# How to paint a black legion army (Infantry)



## Lord Ornlu

COLOR SCHEME: Chaos Black, Shining Gold, Mithril Silver, Boltgun Metal, Blood Red, Skull White, Goblin Green, Terracota Brown.

The Black Legion's main colour is black due to the sorrow they want to show for their Primarch Horus. The key to making the Legion look really great is to be simple and use oppositive colours.
By that I mean do not try and spoil the blackness!! Paint ur miniatures with an undercoat of Chaos Black (normal paint not undercoat paint or a spray would do). The do NOT try to make out lightings and shading as your miniatures will come up to be gray instead of black. Instead leave the black undercoat as it is and start painting the details of the armour.
NOTE: Perhaps some shading can be used in the case of the power pack on the back but i do not recommend it

Paint the armour details (the metal parts on the edges) with pure shining gold. Again do not try and make shades and lighting as the colour will degrade and look more like mithril silver mixed with shining gold. The chest of the warrior is a whole different matter. All skulls should be painted a bright skull white or u could use mithril silver. Any arrows are important to be painted shining gold as thus is the flag of the Legion. Any other detail on the chest and the belt should be painted boltgun metal. In general u should try and paint some parts with skull white and boltgun metal and try to surround them with shining gold painted details.

Next we move on the helmet. Here u should also improvise as the Chaos Space Marines loot their armour from either dead comrades or loyalists. So while the black undercoat is here there are somethings different from CSM to CSM. Paint their eyesockets with either blood red or goblin green or ultramarines blue. Paint the around of their mouth with eiter boltgun metal or skull white. Any wirings paint them either blood red or goblin green and any tubings with either blood red or skull white. If u see any details just improvise using either boltgun metal or shining gold. On the metallic parts of the helmet u should try and use some lighting techniques.

Use the same philosophy on the power pack. That is, paint any wirings blood red and goblin green, the connections of the wires to the power pack should be shining gold. Any skulls paint them mithril silver or skull white, Any arrows paint them shining gold. Any tubing paint it skull white. Any other detail just improvise with the colour scheme i gave u. The balls on the upper left and right of the power pack are a whole different story. Paint the part that connects them to the power pack shining gold. The inside of the balls you should use a base mixture of gore red and dark brown. Then paint with gore red. Then pass with red ink Then light up with blood red.

The weapon u can choose to leave it mainly black with boltgun metal and shining gold details or u could paint it all boltgun metal, light up with dry brush mithril silver, then paint any small details with shining gold.Also use the same philosophy for wirings as above.
You could dry brash with a mixture of blood red and skull white to make the weapon look bloody. In the case of chainswords u could use brazen brass and other metal variations for the handle. In the case of plasma, melta and flame weapons u could use the same technique u used for the inside of the balls of the power pack to make the glowing of the weapon were there are holes on the barell.

REMEMBER: Try to make ur miniature look alive using colours that are opposite. Chaos black looks great under shining gold and a little blood red, skull white and goblin green here and there makes a lot of differnece


----------



## TrentLanthier

I'd be very interested to see some detailed shots of some of your marines. As I have bought a bunch of chaos with plans for them being Black Legion just I haven't found a good way yet to make black look good.


----------



## Lord Ornlu

i don't have a webcam and my camera's wire to the pc is busted. I 'll try and find a way to post a few shots soon


----------



## mgtymouze

Don't mean to take away form this great tutorial from Lord Orlu, but I find using choas black to smooth out the spray on base/primer followed by a painting of the black armor with straight black ink makes the black armor kind of pop.


----------



## Lord Ornlu

well i use only chaos black but only when the spray had done a terrible work on the miniature. mostly i just kleave it as it is but hey it's just my oppinion.


----------



## whiplash308

well the trick to black legion, is that the shining gold makes the chaos black make it stand out amazingly. you don't necessarily need to be a great painter anyway. i'm a shit painter (imo) and i can make that chaos black stand out amazingly with the shining gold trim. i don't use inks/washes on my models, nor do i undercoat them. with the straight chaos black, it makes them look a little more glossy and new. i also added more gold to the army, instead of the suggested silver leg trim, i pretty much only use a gold trim for EVERYTHING. makes it more shiny


----------



## tomqi

I did the super easy way cause I had hardly any time. An undercoat of chaos black then shining gold for the back pack top thingamagigs. I then painted the eyes with blood red. Lastly, so random highlights and bleached bone for horns. EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

